# Missed calls on android.



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
Anyone got any ideas what might be causing my problem, 'cos Vodafone haven't? I've got an htc desire and am on Vodafone. I receive most of my calls without any problem but occasionally, a call may ring once or not at all and then go through to my answerphone. These usually show up as a missed call. One number, however, also on Vodafone, *always *goes straight to my answerphone and it shows as a missed call. Vodafone can't explain it. Any ideas here?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I just spoke with my son and he has the same issue according to him it is a android issue and so far he has not found a fix,he thinks it is a signal problem ie the signal is not as strong as it shows not a lot of help but at least you know your not alone


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I hope I get it sorted 'cos it's one of my girlfriends and she swears I've done it deliberately. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OH not good lol my son has the Desire Z just to clarify and give you a genuine htc phone to quote her


----------

